# SApper help? stuck at 'Welcome. Powering up...' screen after installing SApper. 8.x?



## physans (Jul 7, 2003)

My TiVo Standalone (240 series) was working until just now when I installed the SApper.

It was previously unhacked, other than having a brand new 160 GB unit that I just installed last week, in place of the former 80 GB drive.

It has the 9.1 software.

During installation of the sapper - I made the following choices.

It asked me do I want to reimage? I said NO.
It asked me do I have 8.x software? I thought long and hard, but said NO.
It asked me if I have a wireless network. I said yes, configured it correctly, and turned off WEP on my router.

Should I have said yes to the 8.x software?
Does this work for 9.x?

Is my TiVo broken? I am assuming either I need a more specific script exclusively for 9.x, OR I should have said 'YES' to the 8.x software.

Can I rerun sapper on this harddrive to fix it, or should I leave it as is?

Please help me out. Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Read the log, or have a serial console connected.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I don't recall the question about 8.* software but you can run SApper as many times as you like until you get it right. If you have the right version of SApper it should have asked you what model Tivo you have. This is the important question as it determines which kernel and driver to install.


----------



## physans (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok, thank you Soapm! I reran sapper and got past that problem - my tivo now works.

But now I have another issue - it no longer recognizes when an ethernet adapter is attached.

In the setup process, I configured a wifi USB device instead of my wired USB ethernet device. I put the correct IP and all settings. It used to work on the tivo before. Now Tivo doesn't recognise it. If I unplug the wireless USB and attach to my PC, it works perfectly. Tivo keeps saying please attach the USB device. WHen I unplug it from USB, the Tivo resets.

Also, it lists the MAC address incorrectly, as 00:00:00:00:00:0C !
It lists the IP address and gateway correctly, as I configured during sapper config.

I tried using the wired USB ethernet device, but it does the same - it says nothing is connected, it lists the same IP, the same BAD MAC address, and resets the tivo when I unplug.

So I effectively can't telnet in, run the enhancement script, or connect to the TiVo service.

I don't have a phone line either, so it appears I am stuck without data for the time being.

Any tips, anyone?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Read the last post of the Sapper thread. And post your questions there too. I wouldn't advise rerunning the sapper numerous times without using the "restore" feature to take your tivo back to stock.


----------

